# New Green House Progress



## tortadise (Aug 18, 2012)

Well kinda like the other thread with the funding for an aldabra/galapagos exhibit, some of that funding went to a new greenhouse as well. Both slabs are poured for the big boy exhibit, and then heres the new greenhouse foundation. 

24x48' with a 3' sidewalk in the middle, leaving 10' deep for each pen. Im going to use landscape timbers to divide the enclosures and space them 1' apart for the tropical plants. I bought a few before construction. I get ahead of myself sometimes, but they were on clearance. 

I plan on having the cieling 10', easier to heat. Each long wall will have 3 6'x6' windows, and the short side will have 1 8' door with windows on either side 3'x6'. In my other greenhouses I have used irrigation systems mounted on the cieling to water the entire enclosure, but this time I was thinking of placing it either on the walls to shoot down, or in each of the planter/dividers for each pen. I want good coverage. But I dont like going out of my box that has already worked. 

Any suggestions are always welcomed.
And I will keep everyone posted on the progress, same with the other building(it was raining so I didnt make it down to the mud pit for photos)

AND jacqui theres my mom a working


----------



## jaizei (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you! 

I am really interested in seeing how you do this, as I want to make one. Just worry that our winters will make it very expensive to operate.


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds good. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 18, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am really interested in seeing how you do this, as I want to make one. Just worry that our winters will make it very expensive to operate.



Basically like the others I have build, its just a waterproof wall setup, thats why I was wondering if maybe I should do in ground sprinklers instead of overhead. But over head works so well, its just like a rain shower. And Im going to attach it to a water heater to boost the humidity in the winter. Im sure the erosa will appreciate that.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 18, 2012)

Be sure to keep us updated with your progress, this sounds incredible and it looks like you and your mom are off to a great start! Like Jacqui, I'm intrigued to see how you do this.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Im sure the erosa will appreciate that.



When did you get Erosa?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 18, 2012)

Im gonna start framing tomorrow if the rain stops  I will always keep good progress for yah. Same with the aldabra building. Greg is ansty on that ones progess too.


----------



## Blakem (Aug 18, 2012)

This looks very cool! Your reptiles are lucky to have such a great owner.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 18, 2012)

Blake m said:


> This looks very cool! Your reptiles are lucky to have such a great owner.



Why thank you. I love giving the best nest possible.



Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure the erosa will appreciate that.
> ...



Not yet, until its finished.  I love them I had a huge group of em last year but had to give them up to build this new greenhouse and take down the old one. They were too big to keep inside.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2012)

Very cool and will enjoy seeing the pics of progress....


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

OK heres some progress I made sunday and a little today. I still have some headers to put at the top of the window openings, But you guys should get the picture. Windows are the big openings  What so yall think about the stone I plan on using to make the pen walls out of running the length of the sidewalk? I have enough to do 3 stones high, so the photo is just a sample.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, this is looking great! Keep up the good work, I'm excited to see the finished product!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to say I did get alot done. I cant wait to get it finished either.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 20, 2012)

You did say your thinking some Erosa in there? I think a determined Erosa will climb those bricks like they were a staircase to fruit heaven.

BTW, glad your doing all this practice, that way when you come to NE to make mine, you should be an ole pro at it.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

HAHA. Well I am a superintendent for a GC thats does commercial construction, so Im pretty savey about construction anyways. The stone will be 3 stones high, consisting of two 6" tall stones, and 1 course of 8" tall stones with 1/2" mortar joint, placed on the edge of the sidewalk, Putting it right at 25 1/2" above the enclosure floor to the top of the last course of stone. I know when I had my erosas they were great climbers even at 10" in size, they could scale some stuff. You think higher than that really? Well You know I was thinking of kinda doing sectioning them off anyways to give more of an ease to stabilize their pen than just stabilize the whole thing. They do like it wayyyy darker, and moist than the red/yellow foots, and manouria, and elongated, and forstens, and well I think thats all im putting in there for now. yeah thats about it. Until the next one gets put up


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

WOW, I just saw this thread for the first time. What wonderful work!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> WOW, I just saw this thread for the first time. What wonderful work!



Why thank yah greg. This building gets put at the same time the big boy building. Wel the big boy building is still waiting for the concrete to cure. but I should get it framed up this week too. always a positive progress for the sanctuary.


----------



## Weldd (Aug 21, 2012)

This is looking great! Can't wait to see it finished and full of torts...


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 21, 2012)

Whaou it looks great


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking good man, and yeah i'd do overhead....lols you wont water much if you have a full size aldabra laying on top of one lols.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 22, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> Looking good man, and yeah i'd do overhead....lols you wont water much if you have a full size aldabra laying on top of one lols.



Well the sprinkler system in this building is for the red, yellow foots, elongated, erosa, burmese, brown/black. The aldabra building is a whole seperate building. They wont get sprinklers in the actual building, theyre going to get baseball field sprinklers on top of the 36" tall pen fence for them. I gots 2 buildings going up same time. This greenhouse, and the aldabra building, which is seperate from this project.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright some more progress. Got the first layer of sheething up and all the headers in over the doors and windows. Going to hopefully have the roof and everything sheethed by sunday. Time to work on the aldabra building too, the concrete compression came back good. Gotta get busy this weekend.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

At this point and time, how much money is invested and how many hours of labor?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

Well. So far. 

40 hours demo old building
36 hours dirtwork
24 hours forms/concrete
20 hours framing.

Around 3000k so far. Had some help on the forms and concrete. But its been all me on the framing, demo of old building, and clean up. 

Im out of free wood though. So tomorrow im sure anothrr 1000 on wood. But that should frame the roof finish sheething and decking and frame complete the aldabra building too. Id say total around 6k to complete everything. Not bad considering a normal home depot purchase for all this would be well over 30k or more. Contractor hook ups


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 23, 2012)

You've put a ton of work into this Kelly, that's evident even without your hourly breakdown! It's looking great! I can't believe you've acquired all those building materials for ~6K, that's incredible.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh thanks. All the wood has been free so far. The cash spent so far was on labor help for the concrete, nails, diesel for the bobcat. Lunch you know. I work in construction management so I sometimes get left over or extra wood. But now im out of the free life. Gotta spend some cash to finish it. Whatever is best all the wonderful creatures I keep to survive in this man run world we live.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 23, 2012)

It just looks great so far! Go ahead and build me my own personal one to stay in down there and I'll go ahead and book my flight right now lol.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

This is one of many I will be building. Mu next adventure is a similar building but for dry desert south african species. I cant wait for that becaise I have never tried to have a large vivarium desert condition building. Lots of cactus and rocks and hot. Have to take baby steps though. Aldabra building is next(well this weekend)


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> It just looks great so far! Go ahead and build me my own personal one to stay in down there and I'll go ahead and book my flight right now lol.



Me too, me too. Heck, I will even give free labor. I do a lot of my own. I'd like a loft please. Greg forgot it in his new build 
Its looking great. Can't wait for the big IT'S FINISHED pic


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 23, 2012)

wellington said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > It just looks great so far! Go ahead and build me my own personal one to stay in down there and I'll go ahead and book my flight right now lol.
> ...



I guess thats fine as long as I get top bunk.


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL, okay


----------



## tortadise (Aug 24, 2012)

Ya'll are funny. Maybe I shouldnt post pics until its done yet. Then just flood this thread with the step by step, or do you guys like the updates? Just wait till sunday evening. Im getting some more funds today (via myself not a sponsorship) so I should have a very good progress this weekend on both the greenhouse and the new aldabra building. Oh man I wish I had a clone and more money. I hate waiting for paydays, especially when I blow through it in 2 days on construction goods. But its all worth it. Going to be an excellent finished project. 

OH yeah I need to put photos of the building I tore down to replace with this one. Im kinda crazy it was a very nice building, just too big. Lemme find it.

Ah ha. this WAS the old building I took down and now you can see the vast improvement I am going for. This building had the greenhouse on the front half with the solar roof, as well as a greenhouse on the side, and then the other portion was just indoor pens. Was a nice building but didnt meet my modern expecatations that I know put on keeping my animals. besides it was upwards of 1500-2000 a month in utilities when cold. Had to downsize.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2012)

Kelly, you are just as bad as me, keep it up, lol! I would love to see your routine progress pictures. I think pictures are very important to this forum, visual images are the best. Fantastic job so far!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks greg. I believe we do share a common great problem . I will keep them coming. Today I will prgress on both buildings too. Pretty excited to get the aldabra building framed up.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

well heres some more progress. Just really another layer of plywood, thats it. Not too much.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2012)

Alrighty. These photos are kinda a day or two behind. Been busy but now the sun is going down earlier so I never get a chance to get what I did that day. So hopefully I will remember to post the more updated ones. But heres some more progress.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 5, 2012)

You go! Looks soooo good.

*jealous...again*


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks. I really hate framing roofs. Im too big and hairy for that kind of thing. but it has to get done. I cant wait till its done. The rain forest dwellers are still outside in their outdoor jungle misting system paradise just watching me going......Uh yeah kelly when are you going to feed us again?......BTW kelly. make sure my pen has lots those banana tree plants. yeah I like those. And then they all start looking at me when im up on the ladder nail gunning away, making requests for their new living arrangements. I just keep telling them dont worry guys, Its almost banana time and it will be awesome. They dont listen.  Sorry Im kinda crazy tortoise man and talk to them, and think they talk to me too.


----------



## MovieActor (Sep 5, 2012)

I can this is going to be fantastic! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2012)

Just fantastic, such a nice job so far!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's really coming along!!


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, and yes, your tortoises are definitely talking to you! Mine do too. If you really listen....


----------



## bigred (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW everything looks fantastic, I just have one question,,,,,,,, Do you ever sleep


----------



## Weldd (Sep 6, 2012)

This looks GREAT and makes me think that I definitely need a new building(s) too!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 6, 2012)

bigred said:


> WOW everything looks fantastic, I just have one question,,,,,,,, Do you ever sleep



 yeah I try to. Usually im very sore anyways. But luckily work has been super forgiving and I have been able to leave early almost every day. I wish the sun wasnt going down earlier though.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 9, 2012)

More progress. The wiring is all in and ready for power. The roof gets put on next week. And i started siding and set all the windows except one I was tired. 

As well as an overall photo of the sanctuary.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## wellington (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks really good. One question though. You said you were a guy in the name thread, but I see a woman's reflection in the window, hmmm. Ha, ha, 
Mom maybe?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah must be my mom. A wee little woman? Because im a huge manly man.


----------



## wellington (Sep 9, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Yeah must be my mom. A wee little woman? Because im a huge manly man.



LOL


----------



## tortadise (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah. My mom is wee. She thought she was having twins when I was born.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

More progress. It has a 26 gauge metal roof. I finally finished siding it and trim around doors and windows. insulation is in, electrical is hot, some pens are kinda in, Im still pondering on some of the placement but they got put in their during a cold front last week, and all seem to love it. I watered the pens down this morning, and checked the humidity 6 hours after watering the ground in there. 97% humidity. MY GOD MAN, its like a jungle. Sheetrockers come tomorrow to sheetrock it, and then I have to put the plastic walls up and dress it all up ready for winter animal housing. Im pretty proud of myself. I did all the work from dirt to now. The only thing I didnt do is going to be sheetrock, I hate sheetrock, it makes a mess.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

*Fantastic job, looks really great!*


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks greg. The aldabra building is very close to being finished too. Few more weeks and its all ready for an aldabra to take ownership of its own paradise. I will get some photos up hopefully tomorrow of that enclosure.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thats awesome man! Those torts live better than I do!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

HAHA. Me too. I just rented my house to a young married couple. So thats frees up faster progress on the asian greenhouse and Galapagos exhibit, then after those are up next spring or so. I can FINALLLLLLLY start to build the african house which I think will take me at least a year. Im going to go full on hardcore on that one, and hopefully find some rare species to work with from south africa. The new plan of my organization is all coming together. It will look great by monday, full of plants and ready for use. Well I have to paint the outside of course.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 28, 2012)

All of those projects sound really awesome but the South Africa one really has my attention. So many species that really arent represented in captivity at all, I would start that one right now lol!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Well thats the thing. I have to upgrade what I do have. And then search for the rare ones.  might have to take a trip to africa to do some research.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ahh I see. Let me know if you need an extra set of hands in South Africa.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Ha.Will do. Maybe I will just redesign my future buildings and just do a HUGE one, I have 3 acres. Might be worth it to just design like 10 or 20 thousand square foot big mamba jamba. hmmmmm


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 28, 2012)

One huge building would be awesome but it would cost A LOT and take a lot more time to do it. It would most likely be easier to just keep doing what you are doing and finish one thing at a time and dont overwhelm yourself.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, But I like HUGE projects. Its really not feasible though. With smaller to medium sized buildings I dont need HVAC and stuff like that, so yeah I think it works better with the land setup anyways. As well as keeping each species far away from one another is another thing I like about having multiple buildings.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 28, 2012)

Absolutely. Amazing.
I mean, you really have the back for this!!!

Can't believe the transformation.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Well its ALLLLLLMOST finished but its definitely transformed alot. Just wait till all the plants start growing. My last greenhouse. I had to get rid of the palms, and ficus trees they grew so fast. I cant wait for it to be done.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*








ALrighty then. Its soooo soooo close. but the guys are moved in and loving it. I still just have to do some sealing on the sheetrock and screw in the water proof barrierPVC sheeting(thats the black stuff seen in some of the photos on the walls). Mister system on both sides are working fantastically. And yeah well except the walls and a few minor things here and there, its pretty much done. I know it looks very unplanted and maybe seems like a few more plants could go in. But this being my 3rd greenhouse, I have learned my lesson in not over planting. By spring all these plants will be to the cieling and overgrown, and I cant wait.

Average temp has been 83
Average humidity 92%(its very hard to stay in their after a while. Its literally a chunk of the amazon.

Sorry these pics were taken with the red heart bulbs on they are kinda crappy, But I will get some good clear ones tomorrow.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

This is an archetypal facility, thank you for sharing. I bet all those hardtops are thrilled and it's given me some great ideas for construction once I'm ready to take the plunge.

Congratulations on such an amazing facility and well done!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Thanks, Took alot of hard work. Especially 95% of being me and my tiny mom helping me do it. Im very proud of it. It only took building two more before this one to tweek it just right. I do think I am going to add a water heater to the mister system, I thought it wouldnt be a good idea to run cold water during the mega cold month of january/febuary. I will see how that works out too. Now its time to start on the other buildings. Only 4 more to go


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Well done! You and your Mom are amazing.

Do you have help maintaining your facilities, or is it just you and your tiny Mom?


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Just us two. Im very OCD when it comes to taking care of my animals so I would be afraid to allow anyone else to anyways. Maybe help out here and there but its only me and my wee mom


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Well, then, you apparently got your energy from your mum!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

HAHA, I did. Shes a burst of energy that one. Shes already starting to buy MORE plants to put in the greenhouse. I give her that look of "remember what happened the last 2 times" she is like ohhhh its ok theyre only small plants. HAHA she cracks me up. I definitely got her energy.


----------



## wellington (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Looks fantastic. The two of you are machines.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Thanks.


----------



## Neal (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Very cool! I will have one of these some day. Oh yes, I will have one of these some day.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

 you should. I have all the leopards in there for this winter till the new building for them is up(I started tearing it down last week). They like the humidity, but I keep the mister off them and the substrate dry.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



tortadise said:


> Thanks, Took alot of hard work. Especially 95% of being me and my tiny mom helping me do it. Im very proud of it. It only took building two more before this one to tweek it just right. I do think I am going to add a water heater to the mister system, I thought it wouldnt be a good idea to run cold water during the mega cold month of january/febuary. I will see how that works out too. Now its time to start on the other buildings. Only 4 more to go



I know they sell pipe heater wrap and wire, could be useful? Not that you're looking to spend more time and money...

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...a=X&ei=VKZtUPapENGy0QHip4HwBQ&ved=0CHEQ8wIwAg


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Hey I could bring down a truckl load of plants for you to over winter for me. That'll fill that greenhouse right up.  I need to build one, just so I have a ground level place to keep plants in the winter. Carrying all mine up those stairs gets hard on me after the first couple of trips up and down with them... plus it lacks good sun up there.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

You build a ban like that for my little guys and I will supply you with any cold hardy tropical you want lol. We have a fantastic nursery a few hours away. Amazing you can still have a jungle growing in your backyard with an inch of snow of snow on the ground!!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



safari_lass1 said:


> You build a ban like that for my little guys and I will supply you with any cold hardy tropical you want lol. We have a fantastic nursery a few hours away. Amazing you can still have a jungle growing in your backyard with an inch of snow of snow on the ground!!



 yep. Snow is pretty rare here but it can get cold. I tested the fans on winter mode last night without heaters running and it worked really well. However we are still very warm. Im the worst, I bought a bunch of bromiliads today Its gonna be just like the last 2 I built OVERGROWN and AWESOME.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



safari_lass1 said:


> We have a fantastic nursery a few hours away.



Do they have banana trees? No where in this area could I find any of those this year. Didn't find any fig trees either.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



Jacqui said:


> safari_lass1 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a fantastic nursery a few hours away.
> ...



Oh man banana trees are all over here. I got mine for 8 bucks, its a 12-14' one. Its ashame I have to hack it down in a month or so for it to come back, its all nice and big.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



tortadise said:


> Oh man banana trees are all over here. I got mine for 8 bucks, its a 12-14' one. Its ashame I have to hack it down in a month or so for it to come back, its all nice and big.



 I have mental plans for someday making an extended road trip, just to bring truckloads of plants from TX and AZ and these two other states which will remian unnamed, but have major issues with interstate transportation of plants.  ... and ya I was just kidding about those two other states...  (forum rule: can not speak of illegal activities... so I'm not  ) I even have a few greenhouses/nurseries from my days of trucking already picked out to stop at.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Ummm hmm. Illegal is bad. I know down in houston, they have some sweet nursuries that have nothing but exotics and palms. Its gonna be hard not stopping in and loading up when I head down to Louisiana monday. BUUUUUUUUUUT I did take some measurements of the asian greenhouse and where it will be going. I think I might need somebody to hold me back. Its going to be GARGANTUAN, so I will need some more plants. I am the worst when I have these greenhouses at buying plants. I bought 70 bucks worth of bromiliads at lowes on clearance for 3 bucks a piece. One I have never seen before I dont know what its called either its the coolest plant ever.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

I may have to decide that after 20 years I need to go visit my brother down there in TX and check out those nurseries you speak of... of course if I don't go all the way to my brother's that means I will save some money on gas and that would mean more plants!!  I have looked at bromiliads thinking what fascinating plants they are, but without a workable place for them where cats are banned, I just have never tried them.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

They are cool plants. I also found out what plant that is. its a zebra plant. Man oh man theyre cool.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 4, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

I need to go to Lowe's! This is plant clearance time!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 5, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



lynnedit said:


> I need to go to Lowe's! This is plant clearance time!



Yep 75% crepe myrtles and all tropicals. I love this time of year especially having a greenhouse. Tropicals will flourish and at a super cheap price.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 16, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



Jacqui said:


> Do they have banana trees? No where in this area could I find any of those this year. Didn't find any fig trees either.



I have a bunch of banana trees. I put them in this year, so I would wait until Spring to harvest the pups. But I can send you a few.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*



lynnedit said:


> I need to go to Lowe's! This is plant clearance time!



Finally our's is having clearance too. Don't tell anybody, but I picked up a bunch more grapes vines.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 16, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Oh man. Just now doing the clearance clarance? Psshhhh our came and went. Kinda sad really, but christmas trees have been for sale for the last 2 weeks. halloween hasnt even occured. Materialistic world we live in.


----------



## stasisdc5 (Oct 16, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

one word... awesome


----------



## tortadise (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Thanks. Its working very well. The reds and yellows foots are liking the easy to dig soil for egg laying. I am finally happy with the 3rd attempt in greenhouse facility construction.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

I'm curious why you didn't opt for clear panels in the roof to allow sun in?


----------



## tortadise (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

I tried that on the last one. It got too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter. It lights up very well with the big windows on each side. I do plan on adding some sky lights in the spring to help a little more with light during the middle of day.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

OMG!! Yes, please!!! That is just amazing! I am so glad you bumped this thread to add more pictures because I just read every page. This is just so awesome! Thanks for sharing this journey!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Kelly do you still have some of the shots that use to be in the first post? The ones showing the way the floor looked with just the walk way and stuff (or with the frames for those)? Maybe one with the walls going up? The way it was when you were doing the thread was neat, because it showed enough details that even somebody like me could use it as a base plan. Sorry I keep asking you for more work today. Thanks!


----------



## tortadise (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

OK here we go. backwards I guess haha.











































































































A lot of work. But being a Superintendent in the construction industry this stuff is easy tinkering for me. Just did the cost anylasis on the organizations taxs this year. Out of pocket I spent 7634.82 on this building. However I got all the windows left over from a jobsite, the doors, about 60% of the wood framing material, and all siding. So in reality this project if funded without my hook up in the industry would be around 15,000 plus.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## tortadise (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Yeppers. This is just the tip of the iceburg though. Wait till this spring when the real fun begins


----------



## Alan RF (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Wow fabulous! I'm sorting my greenhouse tomorrow  however mine is all glass and about a 1/10 of yours! Mind you it's only for one


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Love all of your pictures and the series of photos.

What is the kind of stone you used for the enclosure walls again? Looks like there are two sizes so you can alternate each level.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Lynne its a chopped sand stone. There is 2 different sizes, 8" and 10". Nice and heavy so they dont move it. Also when the leos and Texas torts get their new building I can rearrange the pens in the greenhouse and change things up for everyone. Once everyone goes back outside I will strip the stones and rack all the mulch out and super clean everything then i can finally finish paint and some little details on the inside. I ran out of time last year. The cool nights came too quick so everyone had to get moved in. So its allllllmost totally complete.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Your greenhouse project looks very nice. I will be borrowing your plans in a few years when I am ready to upgrade.

I can send you some bromeliads in the spring if you would like. I have been collecting them for two decades so i have a few neat ones.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Sweet. Use away on the plans. I would love some. I have a few in their now. Awesome plants.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 21, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

I love this thread Kelly, great stuff. How did you do the wiring though?


----------



## tortadise (Feb 21, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Whatcha mean john? I used standard 12-2 to a main breaker panel. Just like a house. All the heat bulbs are on switches day/night bulbs. Every other bulb is either day mvb or night red heat. Theres 8 circuits in there. Plugs,day/night bulbs, fans, overhead and outdoor lighting, and general plugs in case i need to add any heaters or put small torts up on the shelves and use clamp lamps or anything. The main feeder is tied in with under ground conduit from the smaller building which has its own meter.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 21, 2013)

*RE: New Green House Progress*

Fantastic!!!!! I love the step by step photos. Great job Kelly.


----------

